# Disney Technical Theme Park Training



## ruinexplorer (Aug 16, 2013)

> Disney Technical Theme Park Training
> December 3 & 4
> Disneyland & California Adventure Park, Anaheim, CA
> $895 ($995 after 10/31) includes all meals
> ...



More info here.


----------



## Tex (Aug 16, 2013)

Hope they do this in Florida someday!


----------



## alyx92 (Aug 16, 2013)

I saw that. Looks really interesting. I'm looking around to see if I have an extra $1k laying around haha


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't forget that sometimes the money slips past the couch cushions down into the couch itself. You may need to undo the upholstery.


----------



## zmb (Aug 16, 2013)

Get a seat near the board ops on Disney's staged shows and they'll usually strike up a conversation once they see you're interested.


----------



## wakkoroti (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy smokes that's some coin!


----------



## themuzicman (Aug 20, 2013)

It's hard to justify spending any money without any details on what exactly is being taught. I know all of the park audio is Meyer D-Mitri (the reason Meyer makes Cobranet an option is mainly to support the complexity of the Disney parks) and older Matrix 3, where you'd be better served taking a class directly from Meyer. No idea about the other facets, but for $900 you'd be better served just going on a nice vacation to the parks and chatting up the teenagers they put in charge of running their in-park attractions.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 20, 2013)

I really don't think you would get close to the equivalent in talking to the guys working there as opposed to taking the workshop. As to the actual value, that depends on what you need to get out of it. If you are looking for product training, then it wouldn't be worth your time. If however, you are interested in how a theme park works or in maintaing permanent attractions, then it just might be.


----------



## Tex (Aug 24, 2013)

themuzicman said:


> No idea about the other facets, but for $900 you'd be better served just going on a nice vacation to the parks and chatting up the teenagers they put in charge of running their in-park attractions.


$900 doesn't go very far with park tickets at $100/day/park. Park hopping will cost more and there really aren't that many attractions where you can get close enough to talk to a board op. 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## What Rigger? (Aug 27, 2013)

themuzicman said:


> It's hard to justify spending any money without any details on what exactly is being taught. I know all of the park audio is Meyer D-Mitri (the reason Meyer makes Cobranet an option is mainly to support the complexity of the Disney parks) and older Matrix 3, where you'd be better served taking a class directly from Meyer. No idea about the other facets, but for $900 you'd be better served just going on a nice vacation to the parks and chatting up the teenagers they put in charge of running their in-park attractions.



You really think so? I hope the crews running the shows aren't the same "kids" that run the rides. That'd be a bummer.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 27, 2013)

themuzicman said:


> No idea about the other facets, but for $900 you'd be better served just going on a nice vacation to the parks and chatting up the teenagers they put in charge of running their in-park attractions.



Disney doesn't put teenagers in charge of attractions. In my experience the typical person working on an attraction at Disneyland is in their mid 20's to mid 30's. Furthermore, the tech crews are all highly qualified pros. You need a very impressive resume before Disney will ever consider you for tech work.

Secondly before anyone freaks too much about the price, take a look at how much the Backstage Las Vegas tours cost at LDI. The current early "discount" price for the two day package is $1400. But where else are you going to get that kind of access? For someone who already works on an amazing show it's not that big of a deal, but for those of us who dream of it someday, it's like going to rock star fantasy camp. My "Backstage Las Vegas: Spend the day at Ka" several years ago was a huge highlight of my "tech life" and something I will be able to tell students about for many years. If my cash flow was a bit better right now I would be all over this Disney Tour.


----------

